# Ludvig Norman



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Fredrik Vilhelm Ludvig Norman was born in Stockholm on 28 August 1831 and died there on 28 March 1885. After studying piano for Vilhelmina Josephson, Theodor Stein and Jan van Boom, and music theory for Adolf Fredrik Lindblad, he continued his education in Leipzig in 1848−52 for, amongst other teachers, Julius Rietz (composition) and Ignaz Moscheles (piano). Back in Stockholm he worked as a composer, conductor, pianist and critic. From 1861 to 1865 he was chief conductor at the Royal Opera. Under his direction, the opera productions maintained a high standard. With his advanced compositional technique and assured sense of form, Norman was one of the most important composers of symphonies and chamber music of his time. He was made a member of the Royal Swedish Academy of Music in 1857.

Summary list of works
Incidental music (Antonius och Cleopatra), orchestral works (3 symphonies, 4 overtures, concert pieces for piano and orchestra), chamber music (5 string quartets, string quintet, string sextet, octet, piano sextet, violin sonata in D minor, piano quartet, 2 piano trios, cello sonata, violin sonata in G minor, etc.), piano works (including duets), songs with piano, vocal music with orchestra (Humleplockningen, 9 cantatas), choral music.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Here's a link to Norman Symphony No.3






Chief conductor Sakari Oramo leads the Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra in Ludvig Norman's Symphony No. 3.

Recorded in Konserthuset Stockholm in February 2019.


----------

